

Leaked "RSA dump" appears authentic - dagrz
http://risky.biz/RSADump

======
waitwhat
When did HB Gary Federal become a credible source?

------
mootothemax
The last line of the article, _Risky.Biz has no reason to believe Pastebin
data was actually leaked by an RSA employee_ , appears to contradict the
article's own headline.

~~~
dspillett
It could have been leaked by a contractor, or by an external operator that has
gained access to the accounts or an employee or a contractor.

While they are obviously covering their backsides against defamation
accusations, the disclaimer does not necessarily contradict the title.

------
starwed
So, because a recently dumped list of IPs contains some subset of a publicly
posted list of known compromised IPs, that's proof it wasn't faked?

Is there something I'm missing, or is that meaningless?

